
Bootstrapping a SaaS to and$250K/Month on a Competitive Market - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/interview/mangools
======
zaphirplane
The title looks like spam/ad/fishing funny for a SEO company unless and$ is a
currency. the company is Slovakia currency is euro

------
dhuramas
Good for them...

But my first thought before clicking was- please don't be ad/marketing/SEO
biz.

